# Raspberry Pi controlled paludarium



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello!
This is one of the first times I post here.
I would love some feedback on this project, as I'm really new to the hobby (although I have a running freshwater tank - something is similar, I suppose).

If you see something wrong or that can be improved, please shoot! I'm here for this reason! 

From what I can do myself, the designing phase is well under way, although many details are yet to be determined.
A feature slightly different from what I've seen around, will probably be a well developed aquatic feature, something just like a freshwater aquarium.

What I have clarified so far:
- Tank size: L 40 x W 62 x H 75 (cm). It's deeper than wide and with a nice vertical development. I love this form factor. It's a pity I could not increase the size.

- Background: to be done with the technique learnt here (foam/PVC/nylon ropes and silicone/coconut fibre). 

- Air circulation: integrated into the background, driven by a spare RAM fan I have.

- Hardscape: something protruding from the back, like a promontory, in local limestones and some holm oak roots (Quercus ilex). I hope it will be good always misted and partially submerged.

- Aquarium section: surrounding the promontory above. Here something will change along the way. Essentially I'm waiting to have the tank in front of me.

- Lights: already en route from China, 2x30W LED 6500 ° K, with heat sink and fan. In addition, three LED bars with 5 or 6 x 3W. One red, one blue and one warm-white, all do-it-yourself and dimmable with my PIAC system (https://github.com/dentex/piac).

- Cover: made with PMMA, 3 or 4 pieces, easily removable and modular, on which will be fixed the lights.

- Filter: external, into the cabinet. Supply and removal of water through the bottom glass, partly hidden behind the background. I'm still thinking at the right solution (under the substrate, behind a bulkhead... we'll see).

- Misting system: MistKing, what else?  Initially I was going crazy with Chinese stuff, like I always do. Then I decided to play it safe. Maybe I'll add a 3-way valve and deviate the output to some rain nozzles for alternating with nebulization. I'm not sure.

- Cabinet: "King of DIY" style. LoL. I did the supporting structure, while the MDF cover has yet to be done. 
...And this is the only thing I have in pictures.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello again.  

I was wondering if anyone sees a problem in having a bigger water feature, in this case more like an aquarium, below dry part of the paludarium.
I'm asking because I read here how seems to be important to have a water draining system, in order to prevent the soil substrate from being soggy.
In my case, I've designed the thing to have an external filtration system, like all freshwater aquariums have.

Thanks.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi dentex -

There have been many on here that have successfully created amazing water features as part of their vivarium/paludarium. I'm not one of them! 

I started out with a grand idea to have a significant water feature in my small 30 gallon build, and even though I thought I had it all planned out, there were several big items I hadn't thought about. I ended up having to add an external HOB filter as an afterthought that ended up being a pain to finally get working. Sounds like you are already planning for that, so that's good. 

One big thing that I think most people face is the water quality and introduction of tannins. Most any piece of wood (some more than others) and any coco fiber or peat moss from the background you're planning to build will leech tannins into the water. Some people like the "tea" color they create, some don't. Also, some fish do better or worse with heavy tannins. Even with the activated carbon filter, I still had the tea coloring. 

I ended up just filling it all in with more substrate because of several factors I hadn't thought about that made it just too difficult to maintain. 

Again, there are plenty of people that have some really amazing and successful paludariums, so I would suggest looking through their build log posts to seeing how they went about it.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello Gibbs!
Thanks for the input. I'll try to find the thread you are referring to.

I didn't know that also coco fiber and peat moss leech tannins into the water. Good to know. I don't really like tea colored water, so I hope to be able to get rid of it using a good external filter.

Stay tuned for updates!
They will flow as I do anything new.


----------



## Wy Renegade (Feb 15, 2012)

Running carbon will help remove tannins, not sure of its effect on a frog tank however.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks Wi,
I'm moving slowly through the build process, due to family/job, but going forward anyway.

I almost completed the stand, ordered the Mistking system, PVC tubing and external filter have arrived already. Now waiting for the glass to be cut (the guy wanted the PVC piece that goes through the bottom glass, in order to make the holes for the filter...)

I also started to build various type of vines for the background, making some tests with different substrates and glues. I think I found the right combination.

Last thing to figure out will be what kind of plant to include. I have a vague idea about them, but I'll ask here for advices for sure.

Some pictures of the latest build steps:










































(This is actually the aquarium controller I use for the freshwater tank - this one or a similar copy will be used with this tank for LEDs, fans, probes etc)


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Why fight the inevitable, tannins...

I had no idea but I guess tannin aquariums is a thing.

Inspiration - Tannin Aquatics

Figured I'd share as some people really like this style of aquarium and in your situation you will be fighting it so I figured I give you the option to join lol

Anyways, I found it interesting, hope it helps...


----------



## Watersprite414 (Apr 16, 2016)

Gibbs.JP said:


> Hi dentex -
> 
> There have been many on here that have successfully created amazing water features as part of their vivarium/paludarium. I'm not one of them!
> 
> ...


I have read about the tannin issue before and watched a video on youtube. I have just started my own palu build and do not plan on using coco fiber or if I do I will use it very sparingly. My water feature will be below the viv section and will be separated by a false bottom. I will also have ext. filtration on the water section although I have not decided exactly how to do this. Right now I plan on using a canister filter with tubing run behind the background. I might go with holes in the side however. As long as the coco fiber is not in the water there should not be much leaching, I think this is key from what I have seen. Just consider keeping the background and water separate somehow.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Great, looking very professional!


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks everyone!

Nice link on "tannin aquariums". Some were really nice.

In regards to the background/water feature, I'll not extend the cocofiber covered stuff so much to reach the water. I'm designing the thing to have the background touching the emerged part of the tank. From there, the substrate will go down into the water (considering a central "protruding" part featuring rocks/woods).
I'm also not thinking about any false bottom, as I'd like to have a real aquarium down the tank, with its "living" substrate (in regards to both bacteria and plants). Please note also that this will be a frog-free tank, let's say. 

Any thought or critics in regards is more than welcome, as I've never built anything similar before.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Small updates:
- Tank (hopefully) sealed with silicone. I have a bad feeling about this job. :O I hope it will be not necessary to take it apart and seal again (the fact is that now I would know how to do it better).










- started the LED driver board. It needs all the wirings and housing into its box with jacks/connections.


----------



## newebb (Mar 26, 2016)

I'll be watching for sure, sounds like a great plan. I'm also interested in your lighting setup, please keep the info coming I would love to build my own.
1 question though, how tall is that tank, it seems like it will be very difficult to build and maintain without a front or side opening? 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks newebb,
Yes I suppose will be difficult, with the 75cm of height of this tank, but I didn't want any sliding door or opening. I suspect I may regret this later on, when planting and maintaining.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Plumbing work finished! Now on test for leaks. 




























Now I have to choose between two setups:
1) Have the output tube separated from the substrate with a longitudinal septum that will run for half the length of the tank, decreasing in height towards the front glass, imitating the substrate slope. This will create a path for the water to reach the output tube remaining free of the substrate particles.
2) Cover everything with substrate and filter the water through it. I will prefer, in this case, a bigger granulometry materials, at least for the deeper layer, as the small volcanic stones I already have, covered with the proper planting substrate.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Finally I'm moving to the 2nd idea: 








The longer and perforated tube is the drain, the other one (here missing the final section, visible above) is the inlet.
I will use some nylon mesh or similar to separate the bigger stones around the plumbing with the smaller gravel above. 

What do you think?


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Central piece of rock and wood almost ready.









I need to attach the parts together. I think I will use concrete (I may also go with the glue gun, that I used to link the pieces of wood). I used olive wood, collected locally, as also the bigger limestone. The smaller ones are harder rocks slightly different in color, that looks good together anyway.

I'm also on my way to start building the background. I finished the maintenance conduct for the ultrasonic humidifier. It's the "portable" one, the piece of metal with the membrane on top of it. So I built a small bowl embedded into the background that will be always full of RO water, thanks to a dedicated tube (it will be attached to a pump and a reservoir). 

Hopefully I will be doing the fun part soon: arranging the PVC tubes, the polystyrene or maybe foam, the cocofiber, etc. 
Instead of the silicone/sealant to glue the cocofiber, I took a liquid gum product, normally used for waterproof I insulation of roofs.


----------



## frogboy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

that looks like a wicked idea man mind if i pinch it ahahah i never thought of a combination in that way a good sellection of epiphitic ferns and some moss and orcids and broms would make that look spectacular great job on the viv mate i cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks frogboy!
In regards to the plant selection, I will definitively need some help from all of you guys... I have some ideas, but still very vague.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Central stone/wood finished. 

I used polystyrene to build the base and the glue gun to join all the things together, apart from where I used concrete (the part will be above the gravel level), to have more stability and a rocky appearance.

I need to wait for the concrete part to harden properly (and in the mean time I HAVE to understand the thing about soaking or spaying it with water so it will not affect the pH of the tank's water. Any hint in regards is more than welcome).

[Ooh... and sorry for the bad pictures with a lot of reflections...]









(That line will be approximately the ground level)










And now, heading to the background making.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Raw setup of the background. Next steps:
- carving the foam in excess for the PVC tubes to stand out more;
- glue some foam "curls" (visible in the last picture; they detach easily from that panel). I'll use them for detailing various borders;
- waterproof coat and cocofiber;
- add pre-made rope vines (I already covered) for detailing.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

I moved/removed some pipes and carved a lot of foam away:










I did many tries at finding the right mix with different grouts and acrylic additives with cocofiber, cement etc... not really succeeded... and I spent too much time and money on this technique.
I'm quite happy with one of them, but I don't like the colour. Here is the background with many patches of different tests on it (many areas are left not covered because those were just tests).










I'll end up covering the 90% of it with a wood colored sealant that I used for doing vines, since they came out pretty good:










And here is how I did the top frame, using aluminium T shaped bars (Here still not silicone to the glass. On top of it will lay the plexiglass 3-pieces lid, where I'll mount the lights):


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Stubborn. I finished the background using the grout method:









A small video:
https://youtu.be/1PPpUhGpzbU

A close-up:


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

That turned out really well dentex... nice job on it! I think I may have to copy this on my next background...


----------



## Tivaj (Dec 30, 2015)

Excellent work my friend

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Gibbs.JP said:


> That turned out really well dentex... nice job on it! I think I may have to copy this on my next background...


Thanks Gibbs! Would be great to see your version of it. If you want any details, just ask. Basically it's a slightly modified version of Raf's method for the background, where I didn't mix the cocofiber with the grout and the acrylic additive, but I spread it, dried, on top of every coat with a second brush. Finally I sprayed the usual acrylic additive, pure, once everything dried a bit, to fix in place. It gives also a satin finished look, that seems more "dirt" and a bit wet.



Tivaj said:


> Excellent work my friend


Thanks Tivaj, much appreciated!


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

I assume you're already aware (forgive me if you already mentioned it), but remember that grout is like cement in that it needs to be cured with a vinegar soak or for like 28 days in order to balance the pH.

See this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/55114-curing-concrete.html

That's why I went with using Drylok for my "rocks". Different situation and application, I know - but I didn't want to bother with all that. Drylok is apparently inert from the get go and doesn't need to cure like cement does.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Yeah, thanks... Sadly... 
I knew it... and in my case I suspect it will be even worse, considering the external coat of acrylic additive that may work partially as a barrier for the solution to reach the grout.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

dentex said:


> Yeah, thanks... Sadly...
> I knew it... and in my case I suspect it will be even worse, considering the external coat of acrylic additive that may work partially as a barrier for the solution to reach the grout.


Well, at least you have a killer looking background to show for it!


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Eh eh eh!  Thanks. 

... but... wait a moment. I was reading the thread you posted: over there they mention that grout added with additive cures less (maybe faster) or doesn't need to cure at all... would be an instant win if true. In the latest post i think they even mention Raf's background.

So I may start a test: find a proper container for this background, sink it in water and test the pH periodically. Would be a good way to verify the statement about the grout with additive.


----------



## AdeljeanHo (May 24, 2016)

dentex said:


> Thanks Wi,
> I'm moving slowly through the build process, due to family/job, but going forward anyway.
> 
> I almost completed the stand, ordered the Mistking system, PVC tubing and external filter have arrived already. Now waiting for the glass to be cut (the guy wanted the PVC piece that goes through the bottom glass, in order to make the holes for the filter...)
> ...


Hi Dentex, what kind of controller is that?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello! Thanks for your interest. 
It's a DIY Raspberry Pi aquarium controller. I built it step by step, implementing stuff now and then. It has been running 24/7 for more than a year now. For more info on this:
https://github.com/dentex/piac
And this is a web dashboard:
https://freeboard.io/board/O17ACD


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Build update!

Background in place and drain pipes initially covered:









Central "totem" in place, and extending the substrate (core in vulcanic stones covered with Flourite Black):









More FB covering and final shot (done for today. I'll wait for other substrate to arrive and probably I'll put some additional stones):









PS: sorry for the bad reflections, but I still have to complete the lights and the tank's top


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

I couldn't resist. 😂 Light rig almost ready:


----------



## Tivaj (Dec 30, 2015)

I like the design very much.....looking forward to seeing the up and running 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Tivaj said:


> I like the design very much.....looking forward to seeing the up and running
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks Tivaj!

----

Finally some lights test:


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

I'm not sure what your plans are for planting the tank, but your current layout does not leave alot of room for plants to grow-in. Once you have bromeliads or ferns growing on the background (which came out really well, BTW) and centerpiece, there's not going to be much open space between them. The lower areas of the tank will get heavily shaded quickly, too. With the centerpiece in the middle, even small plants growing on it will start to touch the glass quickly.

No matter what the layout of a viv, as the plants grow they will start to obscure the things in tank. Your current setup with the centerpiece where it is will amplify the closing-in effect. If I were working on this, I would consider moving the centerpiece closer to the back (and perhaps leaning it back some). This will give you more visual space in the front.

Viv layout is really matter of taste and of course your frogs won't mind the shade and obscurity at all - but I think your current layout is going to require more work to maintain "visual access" than if you created fewer, larger open spaces by moving the centerpiece off-center.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I wonder if plants will grow on the background?


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello kimcmich,
Thanks for your considerations. I really appreciate your inputs. In regards to the lights, although not far from the final setup, this was a test. LEDs where not fixed. I can still move them around. 
Other than that, I will not have frogs. Also I plan for the central piece to grow only moss or just small plants (like in all the tank) so I hope to not have too much shade due to plant growth. Thanks for pointing this out, since I might have not plan this part thoroughly.

@oldlady,
Could you please elaborate a bit more about this? Since now I'm a bit scared 😞😉


----------



## roundfrog (Jan 27, 2016)

dentex said:


> @oldlady,
> Could you please elaborate a bit more about this? Since now I'm a bit scared 😞😉


I think what oldlady means is that if plants can attach and will grow in the grout.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

roundfrog said:


> I think what oldlady means is that if plants can attach and will grow in the grout.


I hope so, since half of it it's covered with cocofiber/peat mix, especially into crevices. 
Should be visible in the closeup picture above.


----------



## Tivaj (Dec 30, 2015)

dentex said:


> I hope so, since half of it it's covered with cocofiber/peat mix, especially into crevices.
> Should be visible in the closeup picture above.


Plants will attach themselves to anything as long it's humid and water is available....I never put any planters in my enclosures...if you have to use something to contain the roots....wrap them in moss in stick them to background using wooden skewers....
Looks great by the way

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks mate! 

In this background I have really a lot of places to plug plants, due to the shape of the fake roots. I hope they will work well. 😉


----------



## mpods20 (Jun 25, 2016)

Awesome tank so far! Really thought out!


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for looking! Glad you liked.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Well, a couple of months passed with no updates, but this project is not dead at all. It's just that I proceed terribly slow... I didn't do that much on the tank itself, apart from the top rim with integrated led strip (I will post about this later today, when under cover of darkness I'll show some pics). 😉

What I completed, I instead, it's all the electrical part regarding lights, sensors, fans, etc. Today I did the final run-through with all the stuff connected and fortunately all went OK (well, this time went OK... But I already burned one Raspberry Pi and a LED driver...).

I have a picture with all the parts used and a quick reference for the single items.
I don't think that detailed pictures and explanations of this stuff is of any interest here, but I can post everything if asked (being a total nerd it's all I'm waiting for... Lol!).










A. Main power supply, 220V AC -> 48V DC (For the main LEDs)
B. Step-down DC converter, 48V -> 12V (all fans and LED strip)
C. Ubec, 12V -> 5V (RPi)
D. Raspberry pi itself
e. Hub (gets all connections from the RPi to LEDs, fans and sensors)
f. LED's drivers board
g. Remote sockets controller: 2x220V (Filter and CO2) and 2x24V (Mistking and ultrasonic mist maker)
h. RPi's hardware button
1. & 2. 30W / 6500K LEDs
3. Warm white, blue and red LED bar (6x3W each color, 54W total)
4. LED strip (here is just a copy of the one below the top rim)


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

better slow progress than none looks like youre electronics are getting ready for some plant action
how much watts do those led's have?


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

kromar said:


> better slow progress than none looks like youre electronics are getting ready for some plant action
> how much watts do those led's have?


Hehehe thanks... For the "plant action" I'll need some help.  

As reported below the image (probably you skipped the list; never put text after images...  ).

I will use two 30W big 6500K LEDs + 18x3W (6 red, 6 warm white, 6 blue). Total 114W, but I doubt I'll use them at full power. Probably I'll stay around 75%.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

This is how the tank looks like, with the top rim integrating the LED strip pieces
(the strip pieces are facing down toward the glass top border, so the light is tangential to the glass and spreads around from all the edges; it gives a kinda cool Tron effect)  :


















(Images have been corrected to be less bright, but it's still too much. I was temporary using a 9V power supply, while "in production" the strip will be barely lit, to mimic the moonlight).


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello guys!
Many things went on since the last build update.

- I finished the top of the tank, with LEDs, fans, circuitry, etc. (something on it can be considered temporary/improvable; I will do it later on);
- bonus feature: on the wood frame I have the RO water reservoir level gauge and an LCD displaying various parameters and status messages (well, this last part needs still a bit of programming; but I'm almost there);
- I finished installing misting system, external filter, humidifier, heater, CO2.

AND...

- I finally gave some plants love to this tank:
-- for the water part:
* Echinodorus tenellus
* Micranthemum "Montecarlo" (and some tiny bits of M. micranthemoides)
* Staurogyne rubescens
* Alternanthera reineckii
-- while for the emersed part (central "totem" and background), for the moment I only used Christmas and Spiky moss.

After about a week I love the fact I can already observe some growing for the moss and the Echinodorus t. 
Other plants seem to respond more slowly. I also have an initial algae bloom, but nothing too hard: it's normal for newly planted tanks.

The real challenge will be, once moss it's established, to choose some appropriate, small epiphytes to grow on the emersed part of this tank. Now I also have humidity at 100% for the mosses to thrive.

I would love some feedback; if you have anything to say would be great.

For now I'll leave some pictures about all the stuff mentioned above.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice, I'm starting to see the masterpiece coming together. How about some small anubias crawling out of the water along the back wall? For the upper back wall, I would try and keep it simple with a few tillandsias and maybe a couple orchids.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

chillplants said:


> Very nice, I'm starting to see the masterpiece coming together. How about some small anubias crawling out of the water along the back wall? For the upper back wall, I would try and keep it simple with a few tillandsias and maybe a couple orchids.


Hi chillplants,
Many thanks for your encouragement, I hope it will go well too.

For the Anubias, I really like them, but I have this fixation about growing only south American species in this tank (although I don't know how this is properly implemented, because the plants in here lives hundreds of miles away and also I'm not sure that Christmas and Spiky moss are actually cosmopolitan...).

Regarding the advises on emersed plants, please keep them coming! I really appreciate any input.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello!

Update: some growth... some algae issues (especially diatoms)... everything is going to establish in a couple of months, I hope.


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

looks like you got some nice growth going on soon you gona be throwing out moss carpets

i started to pull out the long strand java moss, the strands got to about 10 cm or more and were covering vast areas its nice to get things started but over time the migration to smaller/slower growing moss is probably recomendable. of course all depends on the size of the tank and taste


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello. 
I was thinking about an update on this tank 

I fixed something on the top lid; then I'm pushing the images about the plants' growth.


----------



## MrMonterrubio (Sep 29, 2011)

This tank is crazy good. Congratulations!

I love the set up of all the electronics. Now I have some extra ideas for the tank I'm making.

Thanx for taking the time to share your process with us.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

More pics!
I hope they look better than the others: I used a superzoom (not a reflex, but neater than the phone) and a bit of postprocessing.


----------



## DVent (Oct 15, 2009)

Beautiful setup! Maybe i missed it but are you going to put any fish or maybe shrimp in it?? I'm a big fan of Endlers livebearers so eventually I want to build something like this with blue star endlers and neon yellow shrimp <3


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks @DVent for your comment. For the moment I don't think I'll add any animals to the tank.

I noticed I actually didn't attach any image... Sorry.

So here I go:


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

that looks super nice with the moss and the underwater plants growing in 
its gona be interesting to see how far the water plants grow outside of the water area. looking forward to see more growth.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks mate!

Adding a few pictures from the same session of the preceding ones.
Hope you like!


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

*Raspberry Pi controlled terrarium*

Hello guys,
long time no see. I really need to catch up with what happened in this forum... I'm seeing many nice builds.

About this one, due to the aquatic part largely overgrown, I started to have heavy algae issues and I ended dismounting this paludarium...

Now I'm rebuilding it as a terrarium, for easier (I hope) maintenance. I removed everything but the vertical background; so, for the next build, I'll have no filter/CO2 and aquarium substrate, but a proper terrarium substrate (false bottom and all). I'll also re-do the top frame/lid and fix all cables/tubes randomly running on it, at the moment. I'll still have the mistking system and the ultrasonic fog generator (and the same LED/ventilation setup).

I'm already building the faux tree stump with branches that will stay in the center; I also have completed the false bottom support with a slope/angled style... 

More pictures will follow soon. 

Please let me know any comments or critiques. Thanks!


----------



## DaveMorris (Sep 23, 2017)

It wouldn't be a "hobby" if we didn't take it apart and rebuild every now and then.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

DaveMorris said:


> It wouldn't be a "hobby" if we didn't take it apart and rebuild every now and then.


Yes, I must admit that rebuilding the hardscape is a lot of fun.


----------



## DaveMorris (Sep 23, 2017)

My 130g viv is coming along slowly. I will be using a Herpkeeper controller on mine, but I may start to develop a Pi or Arduino controller that is more specific for it. Also, part of the hobby aspect of putting together all of the hardware. Lots of great info and ideas from this build. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for taking a look! I'm glad if anything here might be of some help. Let me know if you need any other info in regards.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

So today I started covering the "wood" with the tile grout. Pictures from this first pass.

Tomorrow for a second one. Then a last pass with grout+sand mix, with coconut fiber/peat moss in certain areas only.
Finally I'll add some ropes I have already completed from last year's build (unused).


----------



## DaveMorris (Sep 23, 2017)

I wish I had the artistic eye to make stuff like that. Not only is it probably cheaper, but it adds to the fun of creating the whole set up.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you Dave!
I'm still not sure how much "artistic" this will come out, but at least I'm trying 
For the cost: yes, should be cheaper enough. Considering I'm using things left from the previous build, this is particularly true, in this case.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Today second pass with the tile grout, darker color. I also added some coconut fiber in some spots, to see how it looks.
(Some uncovered spots are visible: I'll fix them with a brown filler, a sort of silicone, and press coconut fiber/peat moss on it, as a last touch, when everything will be dry).


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

I think the transition to terrarium is complete.
Now I need to finish planting. I still have something to add: my intention is to cover this in green  moss all around, orchids, some small ferns... Will see. 
I'm also waiting for a cup of Echinodorus tenellum (a nice small plant common in the freshwater aquarium hobby. It should thrive if grown emersed). 

I'm attaching some images about where I am now, plus something from some days ago, when I took pictures but forgot to post here


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

*Re: Raspberry Pi controlled terrarium !!!*

Hello again! 
I have some new quick pictures taken yesterday, just after I finished planting the new plants, as soon as they arrived from the Netherlands!
A couple of them were a bit beaten, but overall they were OK.

I know I'm not really that active on this forum, but I hope you like and eventually leave some comments and critiques.

Link to the Imgur album (for higher res. pictures): https://imgur.com/a/XimghNx

I'll leave the plant list I have so far:

[what arrived via int. parcel]

'Peperomia prostrata'
Bromeliad 'Neoregelia lilliputiana'
Orchid 'Pleurothallis rubella'
Orchid 'Stelis sp.' _crawling_ 
Bladderwort 'Utricularia alpina'
'Nephrolepis exaltata' Marisa

[what I bought locally]

'Pinguicula sp.'
'Fittonia sp.' (probably 'albivenis')
'Echinodorus tenellus'

[paludarium leftovers]

'Alternanthera reineckii' mini
'Micranthemum sp.' _Montecarlo_
Christmas moss

Thanks.


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous. I love peninsula style vivs like this, having a background on the narrow side of the tank, and then having a beautiful centerpiece of wood. If I were more tech-savvy, I would love to explore the use of a raspberry pi for vivarium control, but I'm glad that you've given us an example of one.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

I don't know why I lost all links to the previous pictures posted a while ago... 
Trying attaching them here.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Last 5...

And the link to the Imgur album (for higher res. pictures), that it seems to work anyway: https://imgur.com/a/XimghNx


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello guys, it seems that in the meantime I lost a couple of plants... The noob I am.
I'll post some decent pictures ASAP.


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

Dang, love that style.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

jarteta97 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. I love peninsula style vivs like this, having a background on the narrow side of the tank, and then having a beautiful centerpiece of wood. If I were more tech-savvy, I would love to explore the use of a raspberry pi for vivarium control, but I'm glad that you've given us an example of one.


Thanks man... Sorry for the late reply... I really appreciate your message.

Well, it seems that "ASAP" for me can be like "4 months"... Lol. 

New pictures tomorrow. Many things happened in the mean time in this build. 

PS: What I don't understand is why pictures linked here or attached via the forum or the Tapatalk app, use to come and go. Now I see again imgur links but not attached pictures... What's the most reliable way to post pictures?


----------



## BostonFrogs (Jan 16, 2018)

dentex said:


> - Cabinet: "King of DIY" style. LoL. I did the supporting structure, while the MDF cover has yet to be done.
> ...And this is the only thing I have in pictures.


Nice, though I think you've got Joey beat with your Raspberry Pi controller and programming skills!


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

BostonFrogs said:


> Nice, though I think you've got Joey beat with your Raspberry Pi controller and programming skills!


LoL! Thanks. 
Sorry still no new pictures...


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Done!
New pictures uploaded over Imgur: https://imgur.com/a/84KFO9h

Low res ones (hopefully) attached at this post.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

This is from August, when the bigger brom bloomed (actually it did many other tiny flowers after).


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Wow... No comments. I don't know if this is good or really bad...


----------



## Red Beard (Nov 4, 2015)

Looks really great!


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Red Beard said:


> Looks really great!


Hey, I appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## jglow84 (Apr 5, 2013)

What a great terrarium! Nice plants and great build. I think the controller is one of the coolest parts. I’ve been thinking about the possibilities of automation and daylight/ water schedule simulations you can run to specifically mimic a biotype or region. This would be really helpful for growing orchid and other plant species that need very distinct seasons to thrive and bloom.
Only piece of unsolicited advice-airflow does wonders for all plants. I find internal circulation with a fan has helped my tanks a lot. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

dentex said:


> Wow... No comments. I don't know if this is good or really bad...


You are very talented! I love your "behind the scenes" work, actually!
All you Raspberry Pi, electronics, plumbing, etc.! Usually these are not very detailed or done with such care!

I feel that there are about 5 or 6 vivarium guys out there, that if they pooled their minds and resources, there could be some really amazing work created/business, etc.

You're awesome...sincerely.
MAG
Artist/Designer
www.therainforestexhibit.com
www.punkyourchucks.com


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words guys!

Here is an update to this project, if you want to take a look at some new pictures:

http://imgur.com/gallery/PDZ1ZA0


----------



## jglow84 (Apr 5, 2013)

Looking great! It’s really filling in nicely


----------



## Aholbrook (Nov 22, 2018)

Very nice. Love the vines and moss.


----------



## jglow84 (Apr 5, 2013)

Do you control/change the color spectrum of your lights throughout the day?


----------



## Aholbrook (Nov 22, 2018)

Bromeliad bloom first one today! Btw freaking awesome tank. I’m jealous lol.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Why no notification for a subscribed thread? Who knows... 


jglow84 said:


> Looking great! It’s really filling in nicely


&


Aholbrook said:


> Very nice. Love the vines and moss.


Thank for the comment guys!


jglow84 said:


> Do you control/change the color spectrum of your lights throughout the day?


Yes! It's one of the things I use the RaspberryPi for, in this build.


Aholbrook said:


> Bromeliad bloom first one today! Btw freaking awesome tank. I’m jealous lol.


Thread hijacked! Lol! Just kidding. 

The picture it's a bit low-res... But they seems the kind of flowers like the ones my Neoregellia did a few months ago.


----------



## Aholbrook (Nov 22, 2018)

Lol yea just an I phone picture


----------



## jglow84 (Apr 5, 2013)

So I went back and reread the linked article about your original rbpi controller for the fw setup, let’s just say I wish I had taken some computer science classes.... too bad I stuck to the philosophy and biology. 😂

Do you have any pictures of the inside of the rbpi box? Of the wiring and connections and such. Also, could you run the setup on 110v ac as the initial power supply? So many more questions......


----------



## Aholbrook (Nov 22, 2018)

Reading this morning i like the drain idea😎


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

jglow84 said:


> So I went back and reread the linked article about your original rbpi controller for the fw setup, let’s just say I wish I had taken some computer science classes.... too bad I stuck to the philosophy and biology.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the inside of the rbpi box? Of the wiring and connections and such. Also, could you run the setup on 110v ac as the initial power supply? So many more questions......


FYI, there's a Biology degree "only" also here  All the computer and electronics stuff has been for fun, based on research and study on internet.

For the pictures: everything should be available in the previous pages back in this thread. If something is missing, like some links expired or not visible (...happens sometimes) let me know, so I can re-upload to imgur.
I.e., here: https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2741914
it seems that the image is broken.



Aholbrook said:


> Reading this morning i like the drain idea


Hey thanks!


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

jglow84 said:


> [...] Also, could you run the setup on 110v ac as the initial power supply? So many more questions...


Yes it's possible. It just depends on the power supply (many of them has a switch to choose between 110 and 230V).

Shoot all your questions: I will be more then happy to answer.


----------

